# HELP OShkosk Area



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Saw this on E-bay

Electric Tractors 

I'd love to buy it, but how would I get it shipped back to me?

Anybody in the area?

thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ask if he will palletize them for shipping and then contact some trucking co's for a quote. Most trucking co's will pick up frieght. The seller would just need to put the blower and mower on a pallet and be sure the tractors are free-wheeling. 
It may be cheaper to load them in a container and send by ship?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Balmoralboy…

I have tried to deal with this “Local Pick-up Only” problem
for almost a year.

Even if he palletizes them, the trucking company will not load
the tractors at his residence, the pallet size’s are too big for liftgates. 
If he has access to a trailer and palletizes them AND brings them to 
the trucking terminal, the freight company WILL unload and load.
In that case the freight will probably run about $300 per tractor.

The other option you have is to use one of the many golf cart, ATV
transport company’s. They will go to his house and load the tractors
onto their truck but the freight will be about $600 - $700 per tractor ! 

It’s a shame, those are the cleanest looking GE’s I’ve ever seen listed
and the guy could get so many more bids if he was willing to ship them.


----------

